# Cats and computers



## CatsNDogs (Feb 9, 2014)

We generally put our computers to sleep at night to be sure that they don't use power, but we can start them up quickly. 

Well....this morning we discovered that the cats started the computer up on their own (mouse shaking does it), and managed to walk on the keys just right to open a document and print 51 pages of nothing but a header!!!!!

REALLY!!?? Well....I guess we'll be turning them completely off from now on  lol. Just thought I'd share since some of you will end up nodding knowingly, or will at least get a giggle.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

_print 51 pages of nothing but a header!!!!!_

I wouldn't worry if I were you, help is available. You can work with a professional cat writing behaviorist to improve your cats' creative skills in writing.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Rofl!!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

lol I hate to say it but that is really funny! Professional cat writing behaviorist- now that's a job a wouldn't want! Last time mine got to a keyboard is was a 4555555555555 message sent to my husband's managers and coworkers. It could have been worse if her paw was elsewhere on the keyboard. The A and the S are next to each other too!


----------



## CatsNDogs (Feb 9, 2014)

Straysmommy said:


> _print 51 pages of nothing but a header!!!!!_
> 
> I wouldn't worry if I were you, help is available. You can work with a professional cat writing behaviorist to improve your cats' creative skills in writing.


LOL, this makes the entire thing even funnier!

I'm curious though, if an infinite number of monkeys on an infinite number of typewriters with an infinite amount of time will eventually complete Shakespeare's works, I wonder what an infinite number of cats would do....Dante's Inferno perhaps? lol


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

My cat once sent of an email that read :LJHLKJHKJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJHGHGGBVVV
(Luckily it was to my mom)

But the printing thing is hilarious!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I once typed an email to Marcia and the kitten added a line at the end: xoxoxox. Marcia said it means kisses, so it seems the kitten knew what he was writing, LOL


----------

